# SoCal MECA 2X SQL and SPL event - May 7, 2017 - Carson, California



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

This is going to be a big event just like last year tied to the Relaxing in SoCal car show. This is the yearly car show that was previously held at Alpine Electronics...but they moved it to the StubHub center in Carson just like last year because even Alpine Electronics could no longer house this event because it's gotten too big. MECA Sound Quality and SPL formats will be offered.

*Where:*
StubHub Center
18400 Avalon Blvd
Carson, California 90746

*When:*

Sunday, May 7, 2017
Roll-in: 7-10am
Registration @ 9am
SQ judging starts @ 10am
SPL judging starts @ 11am










Facebook event invite here:
https://www.facebook.com/events/366328197087376/

*Who's in?*


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Any other Cats coming?


----------



## Firedeville (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm going.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

5 days to go, everyone ready?!

Your MECA judge team for Sunday are as follows:

SPL judge: Richard Papasin
SQ judge: Todd Woodworth

Reminder that roll-in is from 7-10am. When entering, please inform the gate attendant that you are competing for sound (MECA) so that they can direct you to the appropriate section.

We look forward to seeing everyone Sunday!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Tomorrow's the day! We are reminded that last year, our fellow MECA competitor and good friend John Fisher (aka badfish) won SQ Best of Show at this event. We still miss John, and thanks to Corey Hyler of MASSIVE AUDIO, we will be donating 100% of the proceeds to a raffle of two headphones (one wired, the other Bluetooth) and hat sales in John's honor to American Cancer Society.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you everyone for coming out for the event. We had a great day, despite the crazy ending with the thunderstorm. Whew! Thanks to everyone and especially those that helped brave the weather, stay for awards, and help pack up the soggy tents and other items. Here's a few before and after pics with more pics to come on the FB site.









Before awards









Thunderstorm came out of nowhere









Competitors rushed to the tent or their cars









Awards got soaked and some strong winds came through. SQ best of Show cup collected some water.

Despite the "thunderous" ending, still would like to thank all who came out and I think everyone had a great time through the end.

I have posted results on the MECA site.

Hope to see even more folks come out in two weeks in San Marcos, CA!


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Here's a shot of some stubborn SQ knuckleheads who didn't have the good sense to call it quits when the other 1000 cars bailed out. Please note the lack of a certain installer who ghosted the group during a tiny break in the downpour. I won't say his name because I am a gentleman but his initials are JT.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rawdawg said:


> Here's a shot of some stubborn SQ knuckleheads who didn't have the good sense to call it quits when the other 1000 cars bailed out. Please note the lack of a certain installer who ghosted the group during a tiny break in the downpour. I won't say his name because I am a gentleman but his initials are JT.


If you noticed a clean Avalon in that picture that was this knucklehead.


----------



## Mike Dee562 (Aug 23, 2016)

The Blue Avalon?? If so yes your car is Niiiiiiiiiccccceeeee!!!!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

rawdawg said:


> Here's a shot of some stubborn SQ knuckleheads who didn't have the good sense to call it quits when the other 1000 cars bailed out. Please note the lack of a certain installer who ghosted the group during a tiny break in the downpour. I won't say his name because I am a gentleman but his initials are JT.


James tHanch...?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Mike Dee562 said:


> The Blue Avalon?? If so yes your car is Niiiiiiiiiccccceeeee!!!!


Yes Blue Avalon and thank you for the compliment.


----------

